# Bullhead cheapies



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Whilst browsing for bits and bobs for my vaping habit I noticed the site I use was selling some chronograph watches in the £12 to £15 delivered price range by a maker called "Megir"

I'm not generally much interested in fashion watches but I kinda like these, They are powered mostly by a version of the Seiko VD51b chronograph movement which indecently cost more from cousins when you add the vat and postage than buying these complete watches.

I think I may add one to my next order just for a look see,

wookie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well they don't contain Seiko or Miyota [Citizen] or ISA.... They do contain Sunon P90 variant

I have seen a number of these & own two Megir Model 2011.

It is variously described as having a: [quoted so spelling is iffy!]

1] Japanese Miyota 2035 Quartz Movement

2] Calibre Chinese quartz stopwatch 1/10 second.

3] Imported Japan quartz movement: Makes it work good and keeps accurate time

4] Seiko VD51b chronograph

5] Sunon P90 Chinese Chronographic Movement

I've seen various sellers claim that Megir import and use ISA quartz movements (ISA Swiss, Ltd. Hong Kong) Seiko or Miyota movements in their watches.

I have taken the back off five of these Megir watches, in various models & configurations in which they had all claimed that they contained either Imported Japanese movements. or stated Seiko, Miyota quartz movement. They actually all contained a variant of a Sunon PE902 quartz movement. It's made in China and works well. Sunon isn't a Seiko, Miyota or ISA movement.

Nice cheap Quartz chrono but it has not got a Japanese movement.

By all means try one but they don't have a Japanese sourced Quartz movement.

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I quite like the top right hand model, regardless of what's inside it has got to be a bargain at that price :thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh the Chronograph works OK & I agree at under £20 that's pretty good, I have no problem with a Chinese Quartz Chrono at this price-point at all...Just another bit of Chinese made electronics!!! I think the one you refer to is a bit more expensive though! But still under £25!!! Make very good 1st Chronograph or beaters!!!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I quite like the top right hand model, regardless of what's inside it has got to be a bargain at that price :thumbsup:


 Good choice it has a striking resemblance to a certain Tag Heuer


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Well they don't contain Seiko or Miyota [Citizen] or ISA.... They do contain Sunon P90 variant
> 
> I have seen a number of these & own two Megir Model 2011.
> 
> ...


 Hi Mike

The sales page showed the movement pictured underneath, It looked to me like some sort of VD variant but I'll take your word for it if that's not the case

Wookie












K.I.T.T. said:


> Oh the Chronograph works OK & I agree at under £20 that's pretty good, I have no problem with a Chinese Quartz Chrono at this price-point at all...Just another bit of Chinese made electronics!!! I think the one you refer to is a bit more expensive though! But still under £25!!! Make very good 1st Chronograph or beaters!!!


 The one Davey likes is £14 delivered, you even get tracked postage, Its bonkers what the Chinese can do for so little money

Wookie


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wookie said:


> The one Davey likes is £14 delivered, you even get tracked postage, Its bonkers what the Chinese can do for so little money


 Any chance of posting a link to their website please mate? I'm tempted to get one, just so I can open it up and see what's inside :tongue:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Any chance of posting a link to their website please mate? I'm tempted to get one, just so I can open it up and see what's inside :tongue:


 Hi Davey

I'm not sure if its allowed so I'll PM it to you

Wookie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

If I recall I was using Amazon prices which is where I got mine... I agree they are worth a go at these prices... I bought another even after I found that my first one had a Chinese movement.... That one also said it had Seiko movement... It had a perfectly viable Chinese one! I was just sooooooooooooooo surprised that the Chrono actually worked at that price-point!!

They might now be using Seiko/Miyota movement & I got a Chinese movement [MkI] & they are now selling an upgraded MKII with Japanese imported Movement... But I do doubt it! Try it you'll be pleased either way.

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wookie said:


> I'm not sure if its allowed so I'll PM it to you


 We are allowed to post links to other websites now, that restriction was lifted a while ago mate.

Anyway, PM received (cheers) and I'm going shopping later this evening - get in! :yahoo:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

K.I.T.T. said:


> If I recall I was using Amazon prices which is where I got mine... I agree they are worth a go at these prices... I bought another even after I found that my first one had a Chinese movement.... That one also said it had Seiko movement... It had a perfectly viable Chinese one! I was just sooooooooooooooo surprised that the Chrono actually worked at that price-point!!
> 
> They might now be using Seiko/Miyota movement & I got a Chinese movement [MkI] & they are now selling an upgraded MKII with Japanese imported Movement... But I do doubt it! Try it you'll be pleased either way.
> 
> Mike


 Hi Mike

The prices on some of the stuff on the site where I got these pictures is incredibly low , often much cheaper than amazon, They also have a sort of review and feedback section for customers which allows pictures of what they bought, I'll have a flick through and see if anyone has had the back off, I doubt there is any hard and fast rules as to what's in these ,probably more a case of what was cheap and available in bulk that week.

Wookie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I do think that you'll like it... Cannot go too wrong at that price!

That they can sell a working Chrono at that price has to be tried....

Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

i assume as the center seconds is shown at various positions on the dial that it is a running center seconds chrono?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bruce said:


> i assume as the center seconds is shown at various positions on the dial that it is a running center seconds chrono?


 Hi Bruce

Looks that way to me, I think the bottom sub dial is the chrono seconds.

wookie


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

wookie said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> Looks that way to me, I think the bottom sub dial is the chrono seconds.
> 
> wookie


 that alone would put me off :nono:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello wookie I hope you are well.

I suppose you could always put a Jap movement in if so desired may even make a nice project.

They don't look bad to me so thanks for the post.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Central seconds runs all of the time, one of the other dials shows the Chronograph elapsed seconds.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I have just ordered this bad boy:










So, in 10 - 25 days time we will see what £13.79 buys you these days... :laugh:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Hello wookie I hope you are well.
> 
> I suppose you could always put a Jap movement in if so desired may even make a nice project.
> 
> They don't look bad to me so thanks for the post.


 I am indeed well, Thanks for asking PC



Davey P said:


> Well, I have just ordered this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I might get that one in silver with white dial and put it on a nice brown leather rally strap

wook


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wookie said:


> I think I might get that one in silver with white dial and put it on a nice brown leather rally strap


 Nice one mate, I was half tempted with the white dial, but I suspect it might be difficult to see the white hands against it, so I've gone for more contrast. I'm not expecting to keep the bracelet on either, I've got various rubber straps that will look good I think :thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The straps are always a bit Naff!!!! I just put mine on a NATO...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

K.I.T.T. said:


> The straps are always a bit Naff!!!! I just put mine on a NATO...


 Noooooooooo - What is wrong with you people, NATO's are rubbish :laugh:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

With the number of Watches that I have with fixed bars they are Bl**dy essential.... Wouldn't put them on a dress watch though!!! Better a Nylon than a Leatherette strap!!!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Noooooooooo - What is wrong with you people, NATO's are rubbish :laugh:


 David is quite correct hence I only use Stainless bracelets :yes: Thank you for putting things right Mr P



Davey P said:


> Well, I have just ordered this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is going to look so cool under one of those padded ski onesies :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> David is quite correct hence I only use Stainless bracelets :yes:


 Blimey, I got something right for a change...? :swoon:

:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I got something right for a change...? :swoon:
> 
> :laugh:


 Bound to happen sometime, though I expected it to take a few more years :swoon:

​







:laugh:​


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bound to happen sometime, though I expected it to take a few more years :swoon:


 The law of averages mate - If you throw enough crap around, some of it is bound to stick :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Received an email this morning from our Chinese friends to say my watch has been dispatched, and they even included a photo of the packaging :laugh: So it looks like for under 14 quid you get excellent customer service as standard :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

All sounds promising so far then


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to add, I've looked at their confirmation email again, and when I clicked on the small thumbnail they had attached, it's actually a massive photo! :laugh: It shows my actual parcel sat on some scales, with the address label and bar code all clearly visible. Who offers that level of customer service these days? Even if the watch turns out to be crap, I'm still impressed by the whole experience so far :thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Once received you'll probably then order another one, I know that I did!!! For the price paid (& I paid more £ for mine) I do think that you'll be pleased with it.... Whatever movement it contains!!! It's a working quartz Chronograph for under £15! I cannot remember which battery it takes, because I always replace batteries as soon as any quartz ones arrive.

But... Now you have to play the waiting game until it arrives!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

K.I.T.T. said:


> But... Now you have to play the waiting game until it arrives!


 Normally I'm quite impatient waiting for stuff to be delivered, but strangely in this case it seems like part of the fun. By the time it arrives I will probably have forgotten I'd ordered it :laugh:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Davey P said:


> Normally I'm quite impatient waiting for stuff to be delivered, but strangely in this case it seems like part of the fun. By the time it arrives I will probably have forgotten I'd ordered it :laugh:


 Indeed... Think you'll get a real kick out of what a few quid will get you... Unwrapping & opening the box on a new watch is always interesting!! Particularly when you cannot remember what it is meant to be in the box...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it's the moment you've all been waiting for.... the bad boy bullhead has arrived, and............ drum roll please.................. I bloody love it!!! :laugh:

Let's start with the "packaging", which can best be described as, er, basic... It came in a padded envelope (as shown on their email), and the watch was inside a Megir branded ziplock bag (no expense spared, obviously!): :tongue:










I opened the bag to find that the whole watch had been vacuum packed! Not seen that before, but if nothing else it proved that the watch was "factory fresh": :laugh:










After I'd carefully removed all of the plastic protection, I was pleasantly surprised to find this:










First impressions? Well, for a start I'd say it looks much better in real life than it did on their website, and at under 14 quid this has got to be an absolute bargain :yahoo:

The bullhead design means that the dial is tipped forward to allow space for the buttons at the top, and I think it looks really nice. The watch head has got a decent weight to it, but is slightly let down by a light weight bracelet. Not a problem for me, as I will almost certainly be swapping it to a rubber strap anyway. I will resize it though, and try it out just to see what it feels like, and I'll post a wrist shot.

The case finish is gloss black, with a small amount of satin black in the wedge shape where the buttons are located, which is a nice touch. I am under no illusions that this will be a hard wearing finish, it's painted not PVD, but it looks good anyway.

The crystal is glass, not plastic, and the stopwatch functions work fine. The left hand subdial is seconds, bottom one is minutes, and the top one is a 24 hour indicator. The dial is quite nicely detailed, which doesn't really show up very well in my photo. The 6000 at the 12 position is metallic gold, and the centre circle where the subdials sit has got engraved horizontal lines, and is slightly recessed.

All in all, I am delighted with this watch so far. I haven't opened it up to see what's inside yet, but when I get round to it I'll post a pic.

Thanks to Wookie for the heads-up :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The Invicta rubber/silicone looks like it might be a nice match for that watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I haven't opened it up to see what's inside yet, but when I get round to it I'll post a pic.


 here you go :thumbsup:










seriously though what website did you get it from Davey?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> seriously though what website did you get it from Davey?


 It's from Gearbest.com, and the direct link to the watch is here:

http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_320089.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=shareasale&utm_campaign=shareasale

Looking at it again, I should have gone for the leather strap version instead of the bracelet - I could have saved myself 46p :laugh:



SBryantgb said:


> The Invicta rubber/silicone looks like it might be a nice match for that watch :thumbsup:


 I thought that, but it's 2mm too big mate :angry: I have got other options though.............


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Amazing isn't it a working Chronograph for £14'ish!!!!

You will enhance it by a decent strap transplant though!

Mike


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks pretty damn good for the money. Be interesting to see how it stands up to a bit of wear and tear and what it looks like on the rubber.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Having found the size of that bullhead I decided to give it a miss due to it being in excess of 40mm. But I have bitten the bullet and ordered their model 3008 and 2011 as they both come in at 39 mm. Total cost? £29.20 and it's that much because I paid the extra £0.72 for shipping :biggrin:

Once they arrive, I 'll take the backs off and see what movement is inside. That will double the size of my Chinese watch collection :yes:

David


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I didn't even bother resizing the bracelet. I've had a play with some different strap options this morning, and I'm pretty happy with the result. In 3rd place it's a black leather with yellow stitching from Cousins:










Looks OK, but it's a bit short.

In 2nd place is a nice quality Pulsar black canvas/leather:










Again, looks OK, and is a better length, but I've returned it to the Pulsar chrono it came from.

And the winner is.............. a soft rubber ebay special, which cost a grand total of 6 quid:










And of course, the obligatory wrist shot:










Plus a closer view of the dial, but I still haven't managed to capture the details very well...










Who knew you could have so much fun for a grand total of 20 quid...? :laugh:

I'm away to the Isle of Wight from tomorrow until monday, so I will wear this from now until I come back, and report back if anything falls off or goes wrong with the mighty Megir bullhead :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Watch out for the Isle of Wight customs, and don't forget to flash the watch in a pub as there are a lot of smugglers here who may get you a Rolex for the same price... :toot:

Have a good break on the Garden Isle

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers for the helpful tips mate :laugh:

I go to the Island a few times a year to visit my girlfriend's Dad and brothers, who all live in Cowes :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Quite like the green one


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Well, I didn't even bother resizing the bracelet. I've had a play with some different strap options this morning, and I'm pretty happy with the result. In 3rd place it's a black leather with yellow stitching from Cousins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good Davey,

I have to say I'm now also tempted by the megir 3789, It's not much of looker but I'm interested to see what's inside as the picture appears to show an unbranded (copy?) eta 251.272 chronograph movement, Although its certainly not the same watch :bash: , but the dial scripts on the sub dials of the watch are confusing to say the least :laugh: so they are not much help in figuring out what's in there .

The eta 251.272 is a pretty decent movement so a clone should be half decent, They are asking one english five pound note including delivery for the watch in question so I'll probably bite being a tight arse,

















wookie


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

After a bit of further research the watch in question can't possibly have a 251.272 copy as the hands positions are wrong, Makes me wonder even more what's in there,

wookie


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wookie said:


> The eta 251.272 is a pretty decent movement so a clone should be half decent, *They are asking one english five pound note *including delivery for the watch in question


 :swoon:

Bloody hell, I paid nearly 14 quid for mine, now I feel like I've been ripped off :laugh:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> :swoon:
> 
> Bloody hell, I paid nearly 14 quid for mine, now I feel like I've been ripped off :laugh:


 Prices fluctuate daily on that site, It's a bit like the stock exchange, You can look at something in the morning and give it a maybe, Then by the afternoon they might be virtually giving it away.

It's worth keeping an eye for bargains at their European warehouse, It's in the UK so stuff ordered from there takes about 2 days to arrive.

wook


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

wookie said:


> Looking good Davey,
> 
> I have to say I'm now also tempted by the megir 3789, It's not much of looker but I'm interested to see what's inside as the picture appears to show an unbranded (copy?) eta 251.272 chronograph movement, Although its certainly not the same watch :bash: , but the dial scripts on the sub dials of the watch are confusing to say the least :laugh: so they are not much help in figuring out what's in there .
> 
> ...


 i think the fact it is described as a " three decoration dial" says it all, its got non functioning sub dials so probably just a basic little movement inside, i dont think you will get any kind of chrono for £5, the picture they are showing is an swiss parts asian built 251.272, they have a very low jewel count [ if any] and are quite substandard too


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeh, I just noticed that, I thought it was odd having a two handed sub dial, Ah well looks like I'll have to spring for £14 after all :laugh:

wook


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

wookie said:


> Yeh, I just noticed that, I thought it was odd having a two handed sub dial, Ah well looks like I'll have to spring for £14 after all :laugh:
> 
> wook


 you cant really go wrong for £14 can you? :biggrin:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Bruce said:


> you cant really go wrong for £14 can you? :biggrin:


 It cheaper than that Bruce, I just got an 8% off coupon from them in my emails today :toot:

wook


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

wookie said:


> It cheaper than that Bruce, I just got an 8% off coupon from them in my emails today :toot:
> 
> wook


 i am going to hang off....they may pay me to have one if i wait long enough :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Davey P said:


> It's from Gearbest.com, and the direct link to the watch is here:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_320089.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=shareasale&utm_campaign=shareasale
> 
> ...


 Davey, am I going mad? I've looked at that dial for 5 mins and cannot find this:

"*Date function, a mini window to display date, let you know daily date without calendar.*"


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Just back from Greece and read this thread ...and ....on the recommendations splurged £13.11 on one of these with a "leather" strap. The wait begins :watch: . Look good value for the money.can't see a date function either, not that I'm bothered can never read em anyhow  .

Kev


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Well, I didn't even bother resizing the bracelet. I've had a play with some different strap options this morning, and I'm pretty happy with the result. In 3rd place it's a black leather with yellow stitching from Cousins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the yellow stitching the best :thumbsup:

Do you find yourself musing over the value of your purchase Davey?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> I like the yellow stitching the best :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you find yourself musing over the value of your purchase Davey?


 The yellow stitching does look good, but the strap is a bit on the short side for my podgy wrist. It does fit, but I'd prefer the strap to have a bit more spare at the end, if that makes sense? I will probably alternate between a few straps on this one anyway, just because I can :biggrin:



Silver Hawk said:


> Davey, am I going mad? I've looked at that dial for 5 mins and cannot find this:
> 
> "*Date function, a mini window to display date, let you know daily date without calendar.*"


 You're not going mad mate, there is no date function on this one :laugh:

One other point, not related to any questions, but just out of interest I set the time to the atomic clock website on thursday morning, and I've worn the watch every day since. And the accuracy...? It has lost 4 seconds :swoon: (not sure whether to send it back, or just live with it :tongue: )


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

I really would like to see a cost breakdown of this watch. When you consider it is on a bracelet (however naff). To sell it for £15-20 is really something. Not that I would buy one but how they do it for the money is remarkable. The same can be said of some of the better "fake" watches. You could maybe understand it if the volume they were shifting was market leading but it cannot be that good surely? Has anyone on the forum got experience of working for one of these companies and had access to the figures?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Well it's arrived and it ain't half bad, quite a hefty lump and looks pretty good. All working as it should stopwatch starts, stops and resets fine, the plungers don't feel particularly positive but work ok. 24 hour dial is in the ball park, No dings or marks on it and the leather strap is surprisingly comfy.

Couple of quick shots before the light went









__
https://flic.kr/p/GKS5kB










Kev


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

Nice bullhead, congrats


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone fancy moving one of these on yet?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

rdwiow said:


> Anyone fancy moving one of these on yet?


 No. :tongue:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Was worth an ask ;-)

I may just 'risk' it and order from overseas!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> Was worth an ask ;-)
> 
> I may just 'risk' it and order from overseas!


 No risk involved any more than buying off the bay. Don't think anybody is going to offer up a 2nd hand £13 watch on here unless it's in a bundle. But as you said if you don't ask....


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

How are these holding up... are you all still in love or has the sparkle faded a little after 30 days ish?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> How are these holding up... are you all still in love or has the sparkle faded a little after 30 days ish?


 Still enjoying mine, I've worn it a few times and it hasn't fallen apart, it keeps good time, and feels much better on the rubber strap which replaced the nasty bracelet:










In other words, no it's not for sale :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Still enjoying mine, I've worn it a few times and it hasn't fallen apart, it keeps good time, and feels much better on the rubber strap which replaced the nasty bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 10,000th post giveaway ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> 10,000th post giveaway ?


 Yep, that sounds like a good idea mate :thumbsup: Actually, I'll make it the 6000th post giveaway instead, otherwise it will take too long and I'll have forgotten what I'd said....

Just under 800 meaningful posts to go.... :laugh:


----------

